# South Georgia Rhinos



## stonecreek (Aug 5, 2021)

Run up on this gaggle of grown hogs. Just about everyone of those sows are bred. The landowner got locked into some type of agreement with out of state hunters and is paying the price for it!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2021)

Couple of Hampshires in the bunch. All those hogs look to be good stock.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 5, 2021)

I would be laying the smack down on them Hampshires!


----------



## stonecreek (Aug 5, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Couple of Hampshires in the bunch. All those hogs look to be good stock.


It’s a healthy bunch for sure. They have roamed that cornfield for a couple months and have added some serious weight.


----------



## HermanMerman (Aug 5, 2021)

The only hog I have ever killed in the woods was a Hampshire. That was one tasty critter.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 5, 2021)

Look like Rhinos - some big hawgs there!  Good captures!


----------



## Boondocks (Aug 5, 2021)

It is going to be a few more too soon.That is not all good eating they with piggys too.


----------



## treadwell (Aug 5, 2021)

Oreo pigs?


----------



## turkeykirk (Aug 5, 2021)

Some good looking pork!


----------



## gawildlife (Aug 5, 2021)

Those ain't to many generations from the farm.

Up here on the southside of the metro I'm seeing potbelly pigs in the subdivisions.


----------



## gawildlife (Aug 5, 2021)

But I thought this was a Gary Black thread.


----------



## Blackston (Aug 5, 2021)

Dang they healthy !!


----------



## HermanMerman (Aug 5, 2021)

HermanMerman said:


> The only hog I have ever killed in the woods was a Hampshire. That was one tasty critter.


I wouldn’t have killed him if not for that white stripe across his chest. I was climbing out of the tree and twenty or so pigs came rushing down the ridge directly below me. He was the only one I could find in the scope, perhaps it was a little too dark.


----------



## nkbigdog (Aug 25, 2021)

I'm Hungry!!!


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 25, 2021)

That’s some good pork don’t look like no piney wood rooters


----------

